# Hi from Germany says Mantis_bee



## Mantis_bee (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi,  

..my name is Jan and I´m a 31 year old boy from germany..living in a smaller city near stuttgart, that´s in the south of germany.

At the moment I keep:

Mantids:

1.1. Parasphendale agrionina

0.1. Cilnia humeralis

2.10. Phyllocrania paradoxa

2.2. Tenodera aridifolia sinensis

0.2. Some mantis from java which I don´t know

2.5. Sphodromantis spec.

0.1. Hierodula spec.

1.1. Hymenopus coronatus

Phasmids:

8.3 Peruphasma schultei

5.5 Phyllium siccifolium

Amblypygi:

0.0.15 Damon diadema (Tanzania)

0.0.4 Phrynus marginemaculata (Guatemala)

Uropygi:

0.0.5 Mastigoproctus giganteus

Tarantulas:

0.0.10 Avicularia versicolor

0.0.20 Avicularia metallica

0.0.7 Brachypelma boehmei

Scorpions:

0.0.5 Leiurus quinquestriatus

0.0.5 Hadogenes bicolor

Millipedes:

0.0.8 Scolopendra cingulata

Hmm..I think that´s it...so far..

If you wanna know more..just ask..

:wink:


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

31 year old "*boy*?"


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello Germany near Stutgtart! What a large pet emporium you have. Some of it I think is in german because I did not understand what you wrote, but it just could be me! Like what is this Amblypygi &amp; this Uropygi?

Thanks for the information and welcome to the forum! Hope to see you join in soon, also I am looking into getting some phasmids. They look neat, and check out MikhailsDinos, in the introduction section, he has geckos he raises &amp; their pretty neat too!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

I like Germans beause they always seem young and lively

(sorry for the stereotype)


----------



## Mantis_bee (Jul 23, 2007)

> Hello Germany near Stutgtart! What a large pet emporium you have. Some of it I think is in german because I did not understand what you wrote, but it just could be me! Like what is this Amblypygi &amp; this Uropygi?Amblypygi &amp; Uropygi is a order of the class "spiders" or "arachnids".
> 
> You call the Amblypygi "Whip spiders" and the Uropygi "Whip scorpions or vinegaroons"
> 
> ...


----------



## Mantis_bee (Jul 23, 2007)

> 31 year old "*boy*?"


Yep, you´re totally wright..maybe "wrinkly 31 y/o sack" would fit like a glove... 

:lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2007)

> > 31 year old "*boy*?"
> 
> 
> Yep, you´re totally wright..maybe "wrinkly 31 y/o sack" would fit like a glove...
> ...


Haha! Welcome to the forum Jan


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome, fellow German.


----------

